# 2.0 turbo project (alot of pics)



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

well today is my first day of spring break so that means a turbo project. i'm using and k26 turbo and an audi 5000 manifold. today i pulled the bumper, radiator, hood, coolant lines, drained the oil, intake manifold, pulled ac stuff out, pulled the old injectors out and took the intake off. now time for pics. 
the turbo








the manifold before









the manifold cut








the manifold welded








waste gate








intercooler 28x5.5x2.5








volvo 30lb injectors 2 sets because there junk yard








mega squirt built myself








saab diverter valve








engine bay before








other work pics


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

u guys want me to down size the pics or do u like them big to see


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

fun looking build! Let me know how megasquirt works out for ya. It is definatly the direction I'm looking towards.
Any problems welding up that cast iron?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

looks great, pics are perfect


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

i had a student teacher at my school who does cast welding durring the summer do it. and he has the special rods and alot of experience. so he did a great job


----------



## mikebsxe (Sep 12, 2005)

very nice looking build you have going...i sent you an IM. im also looking to do this set up


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikebsxe)*

Day 2
not too much so far today
i cleaned the injectors, cut the exhaust down pipe, pulled wires, prepared to remove the engine, got an engine hoist. either tonight or tom. the engine will be pulled
here is a few more pics of the manifold
















me working on my car with the bible in the corner








me doing my favorite thing cutting exhaust








i also took off my radiator










_Modified by vwjettagl96 at 4:54 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

ok now show the clutch setup you are installing and an exhaust system that can handle the extra power.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

exhaust will be 100% custom and the clutch will stay stock for a little while i save some money then i will instal a better clutch and a 16v tranny. i know i will kill the clutch quickly but i will TRY and be nice to her


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

well tonight i got the exhaust out and took off cv joints. 
the cut down pipe and no exhaust 








the engine hoist








the old exhaust system with many quick fixes


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

nice work, I'm planning on this same turbo set-up for my scirocco 8v. cheers


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (206vw)*

whats the reason behind pulling the motor? are you going to turbo a stock motor/trans?
this looks like a good thread to follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (206vw)*

What 16v tranny are you planning on using? Ur gonna want to go to an O2A tranny with a 6 puck clutch. I'm runnin an eip stage 1 competition series 6 pluck sprung clutch in a o2a tranny with a pelequin slip. holding 350+whp just fine.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (206vw)*

Day 3
got the engine out. and started to remove unnecessary wiring








is something missing???








had to push the car back an what better to do than use a buddy's volvo to stop the car from rolling back








the engine on a tire from badger sports when they closed


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_whats the reason behind pulling the motor? are you going to turbo a stock motor/trans?
this looks like a good thread to follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the same question, whats the point? Seems like a lot more work for nothing, I would def. put in a better clutch even tho you want to "save money", because boost is no fun with no clutch, and if you are already pulling the motor, might as well. 
I completely understand that you would like to save money, especially if you want to upgrade to an 02a later... but its just some good advice... I had to drive for a year with 7.5 psi on a upgraded 16v clutch that still didn't grab







it was no fun
good luck with your build


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

well i was given some money so i'm putting in a clutch and some of the exhaust manifold bolts were stripped so i need to get those out and it will be so much easier to make an exhaust down pipe with it out. but now i need to decied on a clutch so i can get it quickly any opinions


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

great build man...how hard was the megasquirt to solder together?
i would suggest South Bend Clutch... Andy resurfaced my flywheel and cryotreated my stage 4 clutch for free. cost me 300 in cash all together.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

the megasquirt was easy but it take like 6 hours if you get one also buy the stim it make it so easy to test out. ill post more of how it works out once it is hooked up and running


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

sounds good, look foward to seeing this progress. GL!


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_exhaust will be 100% custom and the clutch will stay stock for a little while i save some money then i will instal a better clutch and a 16v tranny. i know i will kill the clutch quickly but i will TRY and be nice to her

I personally liked the tranny that came with the aba - it's a wider ratio box so it helps with wheelspin and is really nice in the midrange and on the hwy.. fwiw, I had a 16v disk/pp on the same setup and it slipped at 10psi.. I would also spring for some bigger injectors.. Good to see you're getting it done though..


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

do u really think i will need more than 30lb injectors with only running 8psi


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_do u really think i will need more than 30lb injectors with only running 8psi

youll be fine 
8psi will be fun








have you ever seen clarksongli's writeup with the k26?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_do u really think i will need more than 30lb injectors with only running 8psi

proper fueling is always nice to have, knowing it will be supported...
~8psi.... thats what they all say


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Day 4
well it started off with a test fit of the manifold and turbo. 








then disasemble of the turbo to get a broken bolt out and to clock it








then bye bye wiring harness
























i hate how vws have 2 horns and a alarm horn so....
















i also hate the evap system








half of the turbo clocked but i'm missing an o-ring so it will be made tom. for me








tom should be intercooler and more wiring atleast and i did order a clutch a eip stage 2 street clutch


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

I hope you don't have OBD inspections in wis. or you'll be putting that wiring harness back in and chip tuning it just to keep it on the street.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

we don't that is why there is going to be no cat also . and the megasquirt won't run emissions stuff like that.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

yeah been there done that>







I had to register my car at a buddies house in a different county that had no emission standards. I just moved up here pretty close to appleton Wi and i'm praying that i don't have to do emissions! Or is obd1 omitted in all states now?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (blowndub)*

Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was the removal of the harness for aesthetic reasons? You will loose some of your gauge functions that way. 
There are a few ways you can run the MS unit without completely taking out the harness, I know on the A3 the wiring is a PITA, everything seems to run on the same loop but it is very simple IMO. On my setup I eliminated most of the engine harness but kept the wires for the gauges, the sensors that the MS need can be "piggybacked" from the stock sensors, you will just have to find the wires and connect to them. 
With the skills you have shown so far I am sure you can figure out the bently manual to help with the wiring if you chose to do it the way I mentioned . Keep up the good work, I like the diy stuff


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

the removal of the harness was to remove all of the crap i don't need. and thanks for reminding about gauge hook ups i might have forgotten. 
Day 5 as of lunch
i decided i should move my radiator back about an inch to fit intercooler so i did. i just used some 1/8 steel tabs to do so with nuts welded behind like it was before.
















then i started on my ic mounting pretty much the same way
















and now i have an ic but with no piping








my welder








so far i got alot done today and i have alot more to do


----------



## MeanDub98 (Oct 28, 2004)

Northeast Whiskeyonsin! I'm stoked. Green Bay, Fox Valley Mk3 scene is almost nonexistant and this is nice to see. Good luck with it, and if you finish by the 14th maybe check in to this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=49
Cruise to Baraboo


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

i hope you're planning on cleaning and flow testing tho's injectors...
other then that.. nice write up!


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

i did clean the injectors and will flow test them later on.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (MeanDub98)*

What r talking about the fox valley mk3 scene s nonexistant? Thats mostly all you see driving around here and most everybody in that forum is runnin mk3's and rado's and older dubs. New stuff seams kind of spotty. I think i might like it up here.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (blowndub)*

well so far tonight
made a turbo oil pan








and pulled the tranny
















and added 50 hp to my car with a stripe


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

well tonight i didn't do to much. i'm kinda waiting for my down pipe flange to start on my down pipe. but i started to remove the flywheel and removed the dash to wire megasquirt and take out ac stuff i know it was not necessary but it only took a little while and will loose some weight and save some wiring time.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Just a FYI, I wouldnt leave youre turbo leaning on the fins. :rollseyes:


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

it was only like that for the pic then it went back together


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

Ya know was going to tell ya the same thing, but it was on wood. Still you don't want any stress on that shaft either in the up and down side to side. If you bend or chip and of those fins and throw it out of balance you'll have a mess on your hands.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

Hey, i was wondering if your going to replace any of those leaky gaskets while you have the motor out? If your not ya probably should cause it will be a whole lot easier to do it now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

a few are but i don't have the money or time for shipping to get them right now but it would be kinda nice. none are actually leaking but close


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

then whats all over your motor and tranny if none are actually leaking? So you have to have this done by a certain time or something? Although it seems like you tear into things pretty quick so if you had to pull the motor again to replace all that stuff you could do it in a weekend.







I'm to old and lazy to work on something that hard now. aiaf mine goes down again i think i'm gona sell it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

part of that is age some of that is and old coolant leak and the other is from the breather hose that broke where it connect to the engine so no gaskets


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

well today i spent alot of time finding exhaust tubing. but found some. i made half of my ic piping. but cann't finish till the engine is in so i know where they will be running to and i started my downpipe. my friend did some wiring. i'm kinda waiting for parts now but still have the down pipe to finish and the waste gate. no pics right now but will post them tom.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (blowndub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blowndub* »_Ya know was going to tell ya the same thing, but it was on wood. Still you don't want any stress on that shaft either in the up and down side to side. If you bend or chip and of those fins and throw it out of balance you'll have a mess on your hands.


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_do u really think i will need more than 30lb injectors with only running 8psi

FYI -- they look like the 300cc (29#) -- check if they are Bosch #0280150357 -- read the top of the injector -- of so then they will be low impedence.......at about 2.7 ohms........rather than the typical injectors you run with a factory ecu (11-14ohms) 
most Volvo 240 & 740 glt turbos came with these low impedence injectors.....just something you should know once you start setting up the megasquirt.......
now some of the later 740s and 940 turbos came with a later fuel management setup that uses 30# greentop hi imped injectors (alot like the ford & bosch injectors we use in our turbo chipped cars)
http://www.fiveomotorsport.com...D.asp
http://www.fiveomotorsport.com...B.asp
this might help some -- now they are rated at 29 or 30lb -- but are capable of flowing more (from what I hear) than that since they are low impedence (and can operated at a higher duty cycle than hi impedence injectors - IIRC)


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (dhutchvento)*

yes i know they are low impedence but that doesn't matter because i'm not running stock management as posted earlier i'm using megasquirt which can support low impedence injectors and i can set duty cycles to get the correct fueling.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

well now im stuck because of idiots that cann't do their job. no parts=cann't do anything
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3167553


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_yes i know they are low impedence but that doesn't matter because i'm not running stock management as posted earlier i'm using megasquirt ......... 

I remember you saying so -- but figured I would say something since oem low impedence injectors arent all that common.....they tend to be aftermarket.... at least up against the hi imped type...... good luck on getting megasquirt running...... Since I may consider doing so at some point -- since I think NC does a sniff test and visual inspection -- so the obd port would no longer be needed....to be functional


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 turbo project (vwjettagl96)*

watching this.. looks like a cool build..


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_a few are but i don't have the money or time for shipping to get them right now but it would be kinda nice. none are actually leaking but close


then delay the project is my suggestion.. easier and cheaper to do it now then later


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

thats what you get for ordering parts from eip. Search places before you buy from them.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

well sorry i havent updated in a while well i got the clutch after they sent the wrong size now the engine and stuff is back in but then megasquirt wasn't working properly and i got really mad at that and decided to go back to stock mangement for a while and just keep the boost really low. so here are some pics. it still does not run but hopefully with in a few days.knock on wood








































damn lowered car hurt my back so much
























wastegate to atomsphere


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

id get mandrel bent piping later on


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Where are you putting the Saab DV? The whole engien bay looks pretty good for the most part..How much did it cost you so far?


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

not too shabby lookin -- you practicing your welding skilling on all of those kinks in the pipes


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes i will get madral bent piping soon but i didn't know the correct bends so i just did it this way for now and will bring them to get bent later...i know they suck. about the cost im trying hard not to keep track it is too much and beyond the origional plan but is is vw and everything seem to go wrong on it. 
oh the saab dv will be going on the pipe by the breather eventually but right now it is not necessary for it to run.


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

The good thing about the kinky piping is that you can take it piece by piece to the muffler shop and be like - "hey, can you bend me this" and reinstall the newly bent piece in place of the "kinky" pipe (lol)


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

that was my plan exactly


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

What about the MS didnt work?


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

it was not communicating with the computer and i fried the msII chip but then i wanted to ms extra . and i replaced alot of capacitors already so i wanted to drive my car and a break from ms


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

Interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

IT RUNS
I got it running on monday but was gone this week. it is on stock ecu right now but the injectors will be changed to 30lb to make up for fueling. i need to fix a few problems for it to run right but i got my first drive


----------



## ofwheniwasliving (Nov 26, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_IT RUNS
I got it running on monday but was gone this week. it is on stock ecu right now but the injectors will be changed to 30lb to make up for fueling. i need to fix a few problems for it to run right but i got my first drive









gunna shoot some vids of the car running or anything........would like to see it run...........I always never lose interest in the budget grassroots builds....they seem to show more creativity sometime.......since in the high end builds - you just spill out more cash to fix the problem - here, you need to use some creativity and rig things together........


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (dhutchvento)*

heres my version of what your doing.... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2838510









just as long as your having fun and learning thats all that matters







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_heres my version of what your doing.... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2838510









just as long as your having fun and learning thats all that matters







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

too bad the car is r.i.p.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettagl96* »_IT RUNS 

How bouts and update?


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

i put in a 4 bar fpr and now i can safely run 8psi without leaning out. i have a half rebuilt k26 in my basement the will go on with in a few weeks. i will be working on ms this winter i just want to drive it right now. i will be running 10psi soon with the extra injector turning on at around 8psi if i lean out but i will have to see. so i am really happy with it now that im running more psi.


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

if ur just going to post a pic of ur car on my build thread at least say some relevance or some specs not just a pic of ur engine... and i think i saw this pic on a different thread.


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

hey man nice stuff....those manifold pics help alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (riceatingrabbit)*

well i have been asked to do an update so here we go
i put in a 4bar fpr and it helped my afr's alot








i blew up my turbo and had to get towed... the pics say it all
































and here is what did it all








and i had to piece together 2 k26's to get one ok one that might not last tool long now im looking into garrett t3 as a second option
























i got in running good again and will post if in do anything new


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

i'm running the same SAAB DV.. but im useing it as a BOV.... how are you running yours?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

Please buy your self some j-bends (jegs, summit, burns stainless, etc. all sell them) and do something about the charge pipes and your down pipe. It looks like you used pvc piping to build your system.







Other then that good job
Here is a pic of what you pipes could look like if you used J-bends. Just cut them to the transition you need, mark the orientation, and weld them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by bjtgtr at 11:53 AM 11-21-2007_

_Modified by bjtgtr at 11:55 AM 11-21-2007_


_Modified by bjtgtr at 11:56 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Please buy your self some j-bends (jegs, summit, burns stainless, etc. all sell them) and do something about the charge pipes and your down pipe. It looks like you used pvc piping to build your system.







Other then that good job
Here is a pic of what you pipes could look like if you used J-bends. Just cut them to the transition you need, mark the orientation, and weld them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2
Your intercooler piping and downpipe look like ass. But cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know the ic piping has to change and people stop asking me to make u a down pipe mine is really ****ty i don't know why u would ever want one like i have. so no i will not make one for you.


----------



## slopoke (Dec 17, 2005)

Dont let theese guys put downs get to you. I commend you on your efforts and you can always make things Look better. You are doing it and not just talking about it.You are on your way to a nice turbo car. I get so sick of hearing how crappy welds look or how your pipes look like ass. Who the **** cares it works and it and its your car


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (slopoke)*

Not trying to put anyone down, just offering some advice to make his turbo system work much more efficently. All of those sharp angles and the fact that when you weld with a mig welder the inside of the pipes get all boggered up are only hurting his airflow and making the system restrictive.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

So basically the nut holding the compressor wheel on loosened and was sucked into the turbo? Yup, that'll kill a turbo quick








Anyway, I know you are getting sick of people saying it, but damn get rid of those half-assed looking bends. You can EASILY tack together better looking/flowing ones with J-bends from summit, as was mentioned above. 
This is the one I made for my MHI td05h build:


----------



## VWrUS (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

sweet build


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

better then this ic setup!!








but yea, good bend will help with flow and yes it will look cleaner, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for getting it going on your own








heres a DP i just did for a tdo5 also...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
heres a DP i just did for a tdo5 also...









Very nice looking DP! That was my first design before I ran out of stainless elbows, hence the final design above


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

damn i gotta get pics of my design for the subaru td04! lol ya'lls looks good!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn i gotta get pics of my design for the subaru td04! lol ya'lls looks good!

Here is what mine looked like pre-welding and finishing








To cover the lower hole for the wastegate dump, I simply cut and shaped a piece of stainless exhaust tubing to look like half of a horse saddle. Then after the larger pipe was completely welded to the flange, you could just slide the other piece into position and weld around it, drill a hole through the larger pipe to flow the waste exhaust through and dremel the hole open larger. I really kept in mind how someone would weld it together when designing it! The guy who tig'd it for me really complimented me on my mock up, too.
I'd like to know how that TD04 works out for you! I've tried comparing compressor flow charts to see the comparison between that turbo and the TD05h. I think that TD04 has a 13g wheel?
Actually... http://www.kickflop.net/wp/?p=19
The TD05h flows a little more air (possible 430cfm as opposed to the 360 cfm) but I 'd love to know how it spools and when! My TD05h 14b can start spooling at 2200, but won't achieve full boost till 3k (8-9psi)



_Modified by magics5rip at 2:47 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yours looks VERY similar to my final design! i tell you one thing those ITS A B!!TCH trying to cut an oval opening in a subaru flange with an angle grinder!!


----------



## RaFF_MyZZteR (Sep 6, 2006)

Great build man...throwing in my watched list...gotta see how it ends up and yea some videos would be awesome!


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (RaFF_MyZZteR)*

well thought it was time to do a bit of an update but no pics sorry. 
first i gave up on megasquirt and got c2 software and 30lb injectors which helped alot it runs great now. 
some plans are to do 3' turbo back exhaust with nice mandrel bends.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwjettagl96)*

You gonna dyno it soon. Kinda curious on what kinda Numbers 2.0T 8v's make


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here's my 2.0T dyno @ 15psi for inspiration on a bad clutch.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Fastbreakstar, is that with a stock block?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (GTiVR6Banger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiVR6Banger* »_Fastbreakstar, is that with a stock block?

Yea, stock OBD2 (170k miles







) block & a slipping stock 8v clutch & 16v PP


_Modified by Fastbreakstar22 at 7:54 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

right now i don't plan on dynoing it for a while. i do plan on drag racing so ill post times. but i did do a 3" exhaust and will post up pics soon.


----------



## boxerfan (Jan 14, 2006)

*Haven't seen the bible for turbo work mentioned yet...*

Maximum Boost by Corky Bell will help you guys read the pressure maps and understand the spooling without the seat-o-pants metering tests.

Looks like fun. I didn't notice but has anyone done this on the non-crossflow head?

Greak work by the way. Also, check the wreckers for the k24 as opposed to the k26. Should spool plenty fast and provide enough boost to grenade the motor if you wish.

What spring are you using in the wastegate? The stock Audi spring, without ECU assist, is only good for about 2-3 PSI. There are others that you can get that will help reach nearer 12 PSI wiotch stock ECU assist, and 14PSI with corrected ECU assist. You can also make an adjustable spring perch without too much work.

I am considering installing a k24 on an 8V non-crossflow head. Collecting the entire car tomorrow. PARTS!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

You bumped a 4-year old thread...


----------

